# fun night in the swamp



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well this last weekend we all got together and headed to the swamps for some frog shooting one of our hot spots had a group of frog gigers already out so we went to another spot that has some big granddaddy frogs and started the hunt we seen a lot but they were well educated to our hunting we got ten there and then went to another spot that had never been hunted by us most likely any one Else either there we got 38 more for a count of 48


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yup You guys had a great hunt....AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice . Who's who in the pictures ? Not the frogs . The shooters .


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Left to right slingshot madness logo 96 ghost narcoleptic and shadow of death


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice hunting. I want some frogs legs now...


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Next time I'm gonna need to tag along great hunt guys


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You had a invite.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet hunting guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You have a great thing there guys. A slingshot hunting group! I'm am envious.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Da BOYS, nice haul gang!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good haul. I found a Chinese buffet that has them on the line. When they see me I think they start cooking more.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

You using an extended fork sling !!!!!! you guys must have some *BIG* frogs, LOL, LOL, LOL.

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great night ... wish I could get down your way!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah! Now that looks like tons of fun. The only frogs I've seen around here are the size of a quarter, I'd need 48 of those just to get 1 bite of frog legs lol


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

just roaming around through the swamps in waders with a slingshot looks like the best night I'd have had in a looooooooooooooong time. super cool.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh yeah..... This, and "Noodling" with Doug Fish are two things high on my slightly prematurely authored "*Bucket list"!!!!*

At least I hope I'm a little ahead of the "game" with such thoughts.... :uhoh:


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

Great haul. I've been looking around me for places to frog hunt. I think I've found a couple. I made some gigging darts out of nails for my blowgun but I don't like them much just from testing. I may go the slingshot route instead.

Flip gun, is that the hibachi grill in Baytown, TX? If not and anyone is in the area they have great frog legs.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

'Flip gun, is that the hibachi grill in Baytown, TX? If not and anyone is in the area they have great frog legs."

King Super Buffet in Mesquite


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Gawd I remember those enormous bull frog legs a restaurant served up where I was born...geez, it was an all you can eat buffet to boot. They never made a cent on me 'cause I'd gulp down those frog legs. I mean, they were enormous...nice sweet juicy white meat. Fried in a crunchy batter. They did taste somewhat like chicken. "If all dis weird schidt tastes like chicken, why don't dey jus' eat chicken?" haha, 'cause frog legs are frog legs and there ain't nuthin' like 'em.

We have frog legs here but they are about the same size as you guys shot, tasty alright..called "Ranas".

Nice hunt and comradery as well...can't beat it. Deep fried in peanut oil?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

*"I was born in line at the frog leg buffet.*" -lol. You gotta let me use this Chuck.


----------

